# Audi 5.2 V10 Nominated 'International Engine of the Year'



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The 5.2-liter V10 fitted in Audi's S8 and S6 models has made the nomination for International Engine of the Year for 2008. Among the other nominated mills are the Nissan GT-R's 3.8-liter twin turbo V6, the Mitsubishi EVO X's 2.0-liter twin turbo I4, the Corvette ZR-1's 6.2-liter supercharged V8 and the BMW M3's 4.0-liter V8. Winners will be announced May 7 at the Engine Expo in Stuttgart, Germany.
* Full Story *


----------



## bostons6 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Audi 5.2 V10 Nominated 'International Engine of the Year' ([email protected])*

Of course, BMW won again with the 335 engine....why can't the media 't stop licking BMW's ass..their PR department must get hookers for editors that come with the test cars...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi 5.2 V10 Nominated 'International Engine of the Year' (bostons6)*


----------

